# internet scam - caterers beware



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

I posted about this on catersource and there are 15 replies already today - so this is definitely a scam and is going around the country and even into Canada

Both Jackie (a fellow NYC caterer and good friend) and I got this email this morning) and were very suspicious independently. I noticed it was addressed to her and thought she had forwarded it on to me but apparently I was part of a blind list. The only connection we can figure out is either catersource or LCA so we wanted to alert you to a possible scam. Not sure what the story is but this seems rather fishy - some sort of internet scam possibly. Did anyone else get a similar email? (OK my suspiscions were confirmed as other caterers from California, Tennessee, Pennsylvania etc have been getting this email)_

From: allan green [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, August 09, 2006 6:46 AM 
To: [email protected]
Subject: Enquiry.

Hello, 
My names are Mr Allan Green working with the British airways.I'm based in london and i'm preparing to wed on the 30th day of august 2006. 
As a matter of fact,i got a reliable information regarding your good services and i will like to know if you can be of help regarding this grand event with your services. 
Actually the wedding will take place in the states and i'm being sponsored to this effect. 
Rightnow,i want to make choices regarding what it takes to have a good wedding and my sponsor will make a payment after having a definite arrangement. 
I can be reached with the number below and my contact information is as follows. 
Mr Allan Green, 
Address:22 Malvern Road, St Johns, 
Worcester, Worcestershire 
WR2 4LQ, England, UK. 
PH:+447024077512. 
You can call me on the phone for more information,but if you can't,email me with futher information because i'm closer to the computer everyday. 
When we are done with arrangements,my sonsor will supply you with his credit card information for you to get payment from there,so i will like to get a response from you if you have the machine to charge credit cards or not. 
Your urgent response is needed. 
Allan Green.

it turns out that what he does is ask you to pay car rentals, or fashion designer bills for him and then put it through on the credit card which of course is stolen and eventually gets charged back to you- most of the caterers seemed to have had good radar in detecting that this was not a kosher deal but in any event let's out the son of a gun and prevent him from wasting our time or stealing our money. Pass this on to other caterers and groups and don't get sucked in.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

From WORCESTERSHIRE?!???   LOL!


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

spelling and grammar wasn't a strong suit in this email but then again alot of clients cannt spell. As long as they can sign the check and it doesnt bounce......


----------

